# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  Busco envase y empaque para Snacks

## ana c

Quiero precios de empaques para Snacks.
Agradecere puedan contactarme para brindarme precios, tamaños. 
A la espera de concretar una pronta reunión. 
GraciasTemas similares: Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma En Busca de ACEITE para SNACKS Busco envase de caja para producto de fruta en polvo Busco proveedor confiable de almendra de Sacha Inchi para empresa procesadora de Snacks. Diseño, elaboración y evaluación de un envase activo para extender la vida del anaquel del melón cataloupe (cucumis melo var. Reticulatis)"

----------


## efecabrera

yo tb estoy interesado en envasar snacks (busco servicio de empaque y envolturas)   efecabrera@iclaro.com.pe

----------


## ana c

Hola
 Con que tipo de Snacks trabajas? 
nosotros tenemos selladoras,lo que nos falta es el empaque en si.

----------


## efecabrera

Ana, haces servicio de empaquetado en atmósfera modificada? de ser así por favor comunícate conmigo. gracias

----------

